# TIRES



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Well I'm sure this has been covered already - sorry for wasting your time again - but even though I did a search it came back with no hits so I must pose a question to the thread :

My tires are 'shot' after a measly 40,000KM. I need to replace all four. I'd appreciate any feedback on a tire you can recommend - all season please. One that might last a little longer than 40K clicks.

Crappy Tire suggested MICHELIN DESTINY. Anyone have a comment about that model or any others ?

TIA

Mitch 
2005 X with bald tires after 40K


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

You'll get better answers if you can be more specific. Where live, the type of driving you do, your budget, etc...
I know what country you're in but there are many here who aren't familiar with Crappy Tire.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Rockford said:


> You'll get better answers if you can be more specific. Where live, the type of driving you do, your budget, etc...
> I know what country you're in but there are many here who aren't familiar with Crappy Tire.


Sorry, you're right.

First off, Crappy Tire = Canadian Tire. 

Second, I am in Toronto. 

Don't care about Winter , Summer tires. Just want recommendation for a solid, good wearing, good tread, decent performance , reliable ALL SEASON tire.

Canadian Tire suggested Michelin Destiny $ 152 CAD each. Another smaller independant tire store I deal with offered me Goodyear Triple Treads $ 172 each.


----------



## tominsky (Feb 2, 2006)

I love these!

http://www.tiretrends.com/[email protected]@currencyCode--

Geolandar HT-S G051


----------



## X-Trail_NL (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone running studded winter tires on their X-Trail? Just wondering how people compare them to non-studded, whether it is necessary on a 4wd.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Two people*

My Boss / Friend who has Black X-Trail LE VDC and Myself both have the following;

GoodYear TripleTread Fall / Spring / Summer
GoodYear UltraGrip Ice / Winter

Would not change either one... great tires.

I have had Michelin, Pirelli, Hanook.... over the years and hated them all. I always went back to Goodyear. 

Stephen

P.S. - I just added this....Marc (Valboo) is going to close this topic! Be warned, he does not like a messy board... since this is covered elsewhere ......


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

In Ontario studded winter tires are only legal on vehicles registered in points north of North Bay. Or something like that at least. I don't know the exact letter of the law.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what dimension tyres does your car take?


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

mfreedman said:


> Well I'm sure this has been covered already - sorry for wasting your time again - but even though I did a search it came back with no hits so I must pose a question to the thread :
> 
> My tires are 'shot' after a measly 40,000KM. I need to replace all four. I'd appreciate any feedback on a tire you can recommend - all season please. One that might last a little longer than 40K clicks.
> 
> ...


If you don't do much off roading and spend most of your time on the street may I suggest Goodyeat assurance. I had the assurance Triple Tread tire on a 02 Jetta and it was easily the best tire I have ever used. 

Goodyear also makes an assurance tire for SUV and luxury cars. 

On previously owned vehicles I have used.

Bridgestone potenza RE71-average with poor wet and snow traction
Toyo Open country-crap (useless tire for a 4wd)
Goodyear Eagle-Okay but no tread life (started to get bad around 40,000Km)
Goodyear Wrangler-average with good resistance to flats (hard to puncture)
Continental-good all around performance
Michelin Pilot-good but bad wet weather and snow traction

As an overall all season and for performance the Goodyear assurance impressed me the most. Followed by the continental the the michelin pilot. The rest were average.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The Goodyear Fortera Silent Armour is the best rated tire currently although I hate Goodyear with a passion. The Geolander G051 is a close second in traction, however, the Forteras ride nicer than any tyre on the market by far. 720 treadwear means they are good for a while. The Michelin Cross Terrain is rated pretty well as are a few Pirellis. However, in this case the Fortera really is what you will want to buy. And comming from a Goodyear hater, that means a lot.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ERBell said:


> Michelin Pilot-good but bad wet weather and snow traction


There are so many derivitives of the Pilots out...and any that bears the Pilot Sport name are the cream of the crop.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

I had Goodyear Wrangler R/Ts as OE on two previous vehicles -- a full-sized pickup and a mini-SUV. These wore very well and provided decent traction and overall performance on and off the road. They are decent, moderately priced truck tires.
mfreeddman, what kind of tires are you replacing? My Xty has those Bridgestone Duelers on it, and they are showing very little wear after 25K.


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Nokian WR .................. look them up, I use them and have no regrets. The only all season tire that have the mountain and snow flake (winter rating). I have been very happy with them and will replace my tires with them again.


----------



## tominsky (Feb 2, 2006)

Cottage Life said:


> Nokian WR .................. look them up, I use them and have no regrets. The only all season tire that have the mountain and snow flake (winter rating). I have been very happy with them and will replace my tires with them again.


sound good!

http://www.canadiandriver.com/articles/hl/nokian.htm

http://www.nokiantires.com/newsite/tires_popup.cfm?id=17

How much $$


----------



## X-Trail_NL (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone else using, or has used, Pirelli Scorpions Ice and Snow? X-Trail is good in snow, but I am not sure if its the 4WD or the tire. Only had them a few months, looking for some impressions from people who have had them a bit longer, or switched between different types of snow tires on their vehicle.



tominsky said:


> sound good!
> 
> http://www.canadiandriver.com/articles/hl/nokian.htm
> 
> How much $$


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

tominsky said:


> sound good!
> 
> http://www.canadiandriver.com/articles/hl/nokian.htm
> 
> ...



I paid $175.00 per tire everything included for the Nokian Wr, on my xtrail 16 inch tires.
I paid $151.00 per for my Civic 14 inch tires.


----------

